# EASY SUNDAY TRIP WITH THE WIFE



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

met up witha good friendfrom jackson, alabamaand he wanted to take me, his son and my wife out for a lil king fishing trip and to run his brand new 22' pioneer bay sport.... well we had a great time ran out about 30 miles or so and trolled and bottom bumped a lil.. had a great time and an easy trip... and i must say pioneer makes a fine boat and extremely dry!!
here are a few pics..








I KNOW HOW THE HELL?? I REALLY DON'T KNOW








NICE LIL KING THE WIFE UNIT CAUGHT..


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Those pic should be in a magazine.... Nice catch!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch. you need to send those pics to gaff magazine. i guarantee that they'll put it in the mag.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT PIXS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ANY woman holding up a fish with a smile on her face makes me smile. 

As far as the dry ride, looking at the water, a skiff would have been a dry ride that day. 

DAMIT MAN, I got to get on the water. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Smokin....


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish. FL sportsman will publish that for sure!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reel_dedicated (9/8/2008)*
> 
> I KNOW HOW THE HELL?? I REALLY DON'T KNOW




Yeah, you definitely out kicked your coverage oke



J/k - nice catch...both of em'!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (9/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reel_dedicated (9/8/2008)*
> ...


that is hilarious. and yes, i will be stealing that line.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Catch :bowdown:clap:clap:clap


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

KING WHAT KING? I ONLY SAW A HOT SNAPPER.:bowdown GREAT PICS AND HOT GIRL I AGREE PUT HER IN A MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That could possibly be the best fishing report of the summer. Thanks for sharing and am looking forward to any and all future fishing reports.:bowdown


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell us how you caught that king, please. It looks like a Rapala diving plug. Did you find a spot(numbers) and troll around structure or just blind troll anywhere?



Thanks.....


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Ajerv (9/11/2008)*Tell us how you caught that king, please. It looks like a Rapala diving plug. Did you find a spot(numbers) and troll around structure or just blind troll anywhere?
> 
> Thanks.....


What happen to congrats or good job ? They atleast deserve that & then how...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

therewas a king in that picture????:takephoto:bowdown congrats on the wife I mean to the wife well you know what i meant


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

Great catch, nice fish too...:clap


----------

